# Swim Pictures - Share your tips/ideas!



## RustyTheGeek (Aug 28, 2014)

Hi all,

I'm starting my forth year of swim team shooting for my sons' high school. Up to now I've felt like I was on a learning curve as my gear/technique improved, esp the first year. Now I'm looking for ideas to be more creative and keep it interesting. The venues are the same and basically repeat every year. The rare events that are held outdoors are well lit and colorful. Unfortunately, the majority of the pics happen inside poorly lit natatoriums. So there is always plenty of post processing happening to fix WB, lighting, clarity, shadows, etc. Any ideas on post processing improvements is also welcome.

I have shot the last 3 years with a 60D and then a 5D3. The lenses improved as I acquired better gear. Now I have a 70-200/2.8L-II and a 70-300L and I have used a Kenko 1.4 TC with both on the 5D3. I now also have a 70D to try out. So I'm trying to also decide what lens combos I'll do now. I'm considering putting the 5D3 on backup status (hanging left side) with a 24-105 for up close and using the 70D (faster fps, more reach) as the primary with the 70-300L or the 70-200/2.8-II with/without TC.

To summarize, I'm looking for composition and shot ideas, post enhancement tips and I'm looking for thoughts on lens+body combos.

Here is a link to all the swim pics I've posted from the last 3 years. That should keep you busy for a while!  (And _THANK YOU_!) 

http://rustythegeek.zenfolio.com/lamarswim


----------



## Don Haines (Aug 28, 2014)

RustyTheGeek said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm starting my forth year of swim team shooting for my sons' high school. Up to now I've felt like I was on a learning curve as my gear/technique improved, esp the first year. Now I'm looking for ideas to be more creative and keep it interesting. The venues are the same and basically repeat every year. The rare events that are held outdoors are well lit and colorful. Unfortunately, the majority of the pics happen inside poorly lit natatoriums. So there is always plenty of post processing happening to fix WB, lighting, clarity, shadows, etc. Any ideas on post processing improvements is also welcome.
> 
> ...



Get a GoPro, set it up to do time lapse, and leave it on the bottom of the pool...


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Aug 28, 2014)

Don Haines said:


> Get a GoPro, set it up to do time lapse, and leave it on the bottom of the pool...



Is a time lapse GoPro how you post those cool cat pictures Don? ;D Thanks! I have a buddy who has a GoPro that I can probably borrow. I'll have to learn more about it.

It's funny you mention underwater. I was considering a more complicated approach of putting my scuba cert to use and laying on the bottom of the pool during practice with various gear I already have. Canon D10, D20 and a S95 in a dedicated underwater case. I wish, wish, wish that Canon would make intervalometers a standard feature on all their cameras like Nikon and Pentax have for years!! Aaargh! 

Anyway, thanks for the tip and please keep 'em coming!


----------



## Don Haines (Aug 28, 2014)

RustyTheGeek said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > Get a GoPro, set it up to do time lapse, and leave it on the bottom of the pool...
> ...


I have an IPad app and a special cable so I can use my 60D as an intervalometer.... but no way am I going to try that at the bottom of a pool.... although it would clear the way to getting a 7D2 and a new tablet


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Aug 28, 2014)

Don Haines said:


> RustyTheGeek said:
> 
> 
> > Don Haines said:
> ...



Yeah, that's pretty much my point. I have several options for tethered intervalometers. But those are useless in this application. Sigh.... :-\


----------

